
Gender is not a spectrum - Tomte
https://aeon.co/essays/the-idea-that-gender-is-a-spectrum-is-a-new-gender-prison
======
dalke
The previous posting at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12012231](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12012231)
garnered 6 comments.

